# Triton Dual Atomizer Box Mod - Holy Crap!!



## zadiac (6/12/14)

Damn!!

https://www.wejustvape.com/product/triton-dual-box-mod/?ao_confirm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (6/12/14)

imo its slightly ridiculous...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## huffnpuff (6/12/14)

Clever, coz that is exactly how one would vape over 100 Watts safely. No point having a 200Watts mod and push a single build that is unvapable. Better to Multiply the amount of vapable atomizers for safer ridonkulous clouds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (6/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Clever, coz that is exactly how one would vape over 100 Watts safely. No point having a 200Watts mod and push a single build that is unvapable. Better to Multiply the amount of vapable atomizers for safer ridonkulous clouds.



Agreed


----------



## free3dom (6/12/14)

Should probably come with a "choke hazard" warning label...and an umbrella


----------



## Marzuq (6/12/14)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper might like this mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (6/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Yusuf Cape Vaper might like this mod



Hahaha if only it was cheaper! $260 shit


----------



## whatalotigot (6/12/14)

seen some custom builds like this, Saw this one a while ago:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (6/12/14)

whatalotigot said:


> seen some custom builds like this, Saw this one a while ago:



Just now the vapers going to sound like the car upswoop crowd lol .. duel TOBH with branches on a 250 watt duel 18650 mod

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (6/12/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Hahaha if only it was cheaper! $260 shit



You the only nut I know that will use that mod to its full potential lol


----------

